# Samsung NVMe Driver 3.3 Benchmark



## xkm1948 (Mar 3, 2020)

Did some quick benchmark with the new driver versus my old 3.1 driver as well as the Win10 default NVMe driver.

Sequential read/write does not seem to have changed much. Random read/write IOPS seems to have a bit improvement.

This is based on a 960Pro 1TB, YMMV for different SSD. 

Download link can be found on Guru3D








						Samsung NVMe SSD Driver Download v3.3
					

Download the Samsung NVMe SSD Driver. This software was released to support the Samsung NVMe SSD 960 EVO series SSDs....




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 3, 2020)

I posted a different link to the same 3.3 driver yesterday morning and a moderator removed it. Have you noticed any issues with it? I still haven't had time to try it out.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 3, 2020)

bobbybluz said:


> I posted a different link to the same 3.3 driver yesterday morning and a moderator removed it. Have you noticed any issues with it? I still haven't had time to try it out.



Smooth as butter


----------



## Bobmitmen (Mar 3, 2020)

I downloaded directly from Samsung:









						Samsung Magician & SSD Tools & Software Update | Samsung Semiconductor Global
					

Download Samsung Magician, tools & software for Samsung SSDs, Data Migration Software, Firmware, Driver, Data Center Toolkit, Activation Software.




					www.samsung.com


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 3, 2020)

Bobmitmen said:


> I downloaded directly from Samsung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Samsung limited downloads during the initial rolling out cycles, for QA reasons


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 8, 2020)

Unless they did some under the hood changes, the performance should be the same.


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 8, 2020)

It's finally downloading on Samsung's site.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 8, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Did some quick benchmark with the new driver versus my old 3.1 driver as well as the Win10 default NVMe driver.
> 
> Sequential read/write does not seem to have changed much. Random read/write IOPS seems to have a bit improvement.
> 
> ...



What benchmark(s)?


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 9, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> Unless they did some under the hood changes, the performance should be the same.



IOPS increase is very consistent. Definitely some code updates.



Arctucas said:


> What benchmark(s)?



CrystaldiskMark


----------



## Dragaan (Apr 5, 2020)

Unfortunately, I noticed a significant drop in random write performance (in benchmarks, at least).  There have been some windows updates and other minor changes to my software/OS environment since then, but nothing out of the normal and it has only been a month since I last tested (3/8/20, with crystal disk mark - it is now 4/5/20).  This is with a 950 Pro on Z170.  New results are exactly the same except the two ~400MB/S write scores in the middle are always between 200-300 now with the new 3.3 driver.  The 709 read score is now never above 650/660, although I'm not nearly as worried about that.

The pic I attached are of the old results. To be honest, I am not even sure which version of the driver I had been using prior to the update, as I thought the magician software was keeping everything up to date (this is the first time I've ever had an "alert" from magician that I need to update the driver). I don't believe I ever manually updated the driver since originally installing it when I first got it around May of 2016.

One area that has definitely improved is the thermals.  My motherboard (ASUS Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1) was one of the early m.2/nvme adopters, and as such it does not employ a heatsink; only a little "pocket" with a plastic lid on it that is supposed to get at least some benefit from the tiny little motherboard fan, although I don't think it helps one bit.  My temps for the 950 Pro 512MB have always been 50c at idle and 55-65c when actually under (normal) use.  During a long benchmark such as ATTO it creeps up to 75c and throttles itself, but this never bothered me much since that only really happened during those particular long benchmarks, which I avoided.    Anyway, after installation of the new 3.3 driver the idle temps are -10c, down to 40c.   These temps are with an ambient room temp of 18-19c.

Does anyone else have results with a 950 Pro (512MB or otherwise)?


----------



## Dragaan (Apr 6, 2020)

Tried going back to the old 1.1 driver that I had been using, but the installer comes back with the error "latest version already installed".  I rolled back to the microsoft nvme driver, tried installing Samsung's 1.1 driver again (from my old install file, which I found) but it still throws the same error.  The microsoft driver definitely shows up as installed in device manager, whereas the 3.3 samsung one was showing up before I rolled back... 

Anyway, attached here are results after rolling back to old MS driver. They are very similar to what I got prior to installing the Samsung 3.3 driver (possibly identical - this test was done right after a restart, without waiting for all OS disk activity to cease). Temps also went right back up to the old values as well. From here it looks like older drivers may be better for the 950 Pro - you just won't get the cooler temps.


----------



## Hugis (May 15, 2020)

Well i have just done a "freshy" of win10 pro (November edition 1909?) on my sm961, it was a very quick 10-15mins max install time.(some time after as well)
below are some windows CDM results from fresh then the new 3.3 Samsung driver (i also noticed a +/- 5 sec advantage startup with the Samsung driver)
This is a Z97 so not the best platform.... but a slight improvement
Here ya go …


----------



## er557 (May 15, 2020)

and while we're at it, how do you replace the default windows driver on the OS nvme drive without crashing the system? did that on the storage drive of course easily, but not on the OS drive.

edit: my drives are not samsung, so regarding other manufacturers and 3rd party drivers when available.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 16, 2020)

How did I actually check what NVME driver version I am using?

Because if check Windows Storage in Aida64 I just get driver version 10.0.18362.1 which is a Microsoft driver even I clearly remember I installed Samsung's own NVME driver during the installation of my Windows 10 

Lol just ran the NVME 3.3 update and driver version on my Windows 10 remains the same and my 970 Evo give this out while running light work so I guess this is alright then 

Because it's a little above the rated reading of 3500MB/s and a little under the rated write speed 2500MB/s


----------



## Lubna (May 16, 2020)

This is my result in a 970 EVO PLUS


----------



## Space Lynx (May 20, 2020)

Lubna said:


> This is my result in a 970 EVO PLUS
> 
> View attachment 155409



thanks for sharing, I am using this thread for comparisons


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 15, 2020)

my WD black 1tb sn750 for comparison if anyone is interested. $129.99


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jun 15, 2020)

Samsung 970 EVO Plus


----------



## ereko (Jun 15, 2020)

Samsung MZVLB1T0HBLR 1TB


----------

